# Floaters!



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I produced one this morning. In my left eye.

While I was driving. At first I thought there was a wee fly in the car, but soon realised it was an eyesight thing. All day, it has been like having a demented bug whizzing about in front of me.

Looked it up on the net when I got home, seems they're called 'floaters' and are usually just part of the ageing process. 

I presume lots of you folks have them as well? It's only a few months since my last eye test, so I don't think I need another one. Do I?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

tugboat said:


> I presume lots of you folks have them as well? It's only a few months since my last eye test, so I don't think I need another one. Do I?


I get a lot of these "floaters" and very annoying they can be too. :frown2:

I once got a big one just as I was driving out of Calais on a foggy May morning, It took until lunchtime to figure out if it was my eyes or the fog. :surprise:

The optician says they're nothing to worry about and not a lot can be done about them - but to go see the quack if they have a pink tinge as they may be a sign of bleeding in the eye.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Useful info, thanks very much.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Like many things "floaters" can be caused by more than one thing. I very much advise that you do have your eyes checked. many years ago now my son had them and was found to have a serious lifetime eye condition.
Please for safety sake get checked. Better safe than sorry.
Regards
p-c


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank goodness we're talking eyes, I thought it was going to be another crap thread :wink2:


tony


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I've had them for years, for as long as I can remember. Nothing to worry about various opticians have told me.

If they 'stick' and become a black spot then you need to worry as that is more serious apparently.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Further to my post yesterday. As much as I am sure other posters are right and it is nothing to worry about, there could be a serious problem.

Please see http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/Retinal-detachment/Pages/Introduction.aspx

BETTER SAFE THAN SORRY.

Regards

p-c


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm with p-c. I've had floaters for many years. I've also had new ones appear very suddenly and,at the insistence of someone that I mentioned this to at the time, went to the eye hospital straight afterwards.

I am very short sighted, due to an oval shaped eyeball, and the stress caused by this had pulled some cells from the retina. No treatment but even more careful monitoring. I was reading quietly at the time so not doing anything active. Do get it checked out.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

p-c said:


> Hi
> 
> Further to my post yesterday. As much as I am sure other posters are right and it is nothing to worry about, there could be a serious problem.
> 
> ...


From reading that link this seems like good advice.

I hadn't had any new ones for years hence my optician saying not to worry...

Graham:smile2:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I had a fishing accident (don't ask, it involved a catapult !) and were plagued with these, doctor said not to worry they'll clear up but did refer to me to a specialist to make sure, they did clear. In my case it was specks of blood.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I sometimes get a arc of black and white pattern on the edge of my line of vision which is accompanied by partial loss of central vision. I didn't see an optician until my late 50's and I mentioned it to him and straight away he said migraine.
That did surprise me as I don't get a head ache or feel unwell but I can chase it away by having something to eat.
Apparently they know that cave men had migraines as they have painted pictures of the very clear and distinctive black and white pattern on the cave walls.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Got an appointment for next week, just as well to play safe. Thanks all.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Tugers

Thanks for starting this thread.

Because it has made me remember that I used to get a squiggly hair-like shape in my right eye vision. I never investigated it further. I am not sure it would classify as the same symptoms that this thread is about.

The thread has pointed out to me that I have not had it for several years, but had forgotten it.

Maybe it went away about the time I started taking medication for high blood pressure, now under control.

I hope you all get sorted with the problem through tests - eye-sight is not something I would risk playing arond with - especially now my C1 Licence relies on a 3-yearly eye-test - the corrected vision test is no problem, but I am a bit marginal with the uncorrected test. Although I understand from reading DVSA criteria that passing it for one eye is sufficient.

I am long-sighted and know that generally a person becomes longer-sighted with age. However I was pleasantly surprised that the prescription from my last eye test required less correction than the previous one, in fact reverting to the same as about 6 years ago. The explanation given was that after 60ish the process of longer-sight reverses due, I think I understood, to changes in the pressure in the eyeball.

So maybe my next C1 eye test will be easier to pass - I hope so.

Keep focussed:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are never alone are we. 
I have a floater in both eyes, the left one appeared 4 years ago and I only see it now in bright sunlight. Eye speciallist (not optition) told me I have to live with it. The right eye developed a floater on my 70th birthday, so won´t ever forget that date, that one also only shows in bright sunlight even with the eyes closed I can still see them. 
When I lie down in the dark and move my eye balls from side to side I see what I can only describe as a bright sun a child would draw (see below) with the rays shooting out at one side. 
Maybe I should get back to the eye doctor again.?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Before Geoff or tugboat tell me off. OPTICIAN :grin2:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

JanHank - good idea to go to the doctor to get the 'sun' checked out. I've got damage due to glaucoma and the beginnings of a cataract (I can't believe i'm saying this because these things only happen to old people don't they - not me!!!) and I wouldn't have known if it hadn't been picked up by the optician. The problem with most eye problems is that they don't hurt so we don't know about them until major damage has been done.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

BillCreer said:


> I sometimes get a arc of black and white pattern on the edge of my line of vision which is accompanied by partial loss of central vision. I didn't see an optician until my late 50's and I mentioned it to him and straight away he said migraine.
> That did surprise me as I don't get a head ache or feel unwell but I can chase it away by having something to eat.
> Apparently they know that cave men had migraines as they have painted pictures of the very clear and distinctive black and white pattern on the cave walls.


I too have had this pattern in my eyes occasionally for the last 20 years, starts as a small wriggly circle in the centre of both my eyes, no headache or anything else, I cannot drive, use a PC or read.
This wriggly circle grows bigger until it disappears out of my vision when I am OK.
Came down with flu on Boxing day and just about over it now (never had flu before and this just laid me out, must get the jab for next season) but during this time these migraines have been daily but at least they have stopped now.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Two years ago, at the optometrist checking for new glasses, I noticed that the "stalks" of the little k's and y's were disappearing and reappearing. A photograph of my retina revealed a black dot at 8 o'clock position He immediately sent me off to the retina specialist. He scanned showing the 4 layers many times enlarged and there was a tiny little hole in layer one. Nothing to do right now but if it gets bigger, the treatment involves a gas injection into the eye, after which I won't be able to go home for a day because of the altitiude differential between the surgery and the house, or fly, for a period of time. Luckily a 2nd check 6 months later showed no change. Going back for another check next month. Thankfully, not noticing any difference in my vision. 

One for the memory bank, just in case.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

As others have said, having had the floaters checked I was told nothing to be done and just have to live with it, but that if a very large "floater" appears seek immediate advice at A&E as it could be a detached retina which can be fixed if treated promptly.
An associated symptom which I get is bright flashes in my peripheral vision at dawn and dusk, as if lightning is going off to the side or someone is taking flash photos.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I was a manager of a large opticians practice for a number of years so have seen most scenarios.
One day I got up from the couch and noticed halos around lights and a fogginess. Now as a migraine sufferer I nearly dismissed it as a migraine coming on, but it didn't seem quite the same so it got me thinking what could it be. I am long sighted so I pretty much ruled out a sudden retinal detachment but my suspicions were that I was having an acute angle closure glaucoma attack. Now I always was told that an acute angle closure would cause immense pain which I did not suffer, so it was confusing. I went to my opticians and he confirmed my own diagnosis and referred me to the specialist. I paid for the best private glaucoma specialist to see me and the treatment required to release the pressure. Within a week I had a bilateral laser iridotomy to relieve the pressure and up to now all is well.

The thing to remember is that I have a lot greater knowledge about eye problems and could have easily dismissed this as a migraine. If I had done so I would have started to lose peripheral vision slowly over time not realizing what was happening.

If you have any abnormal symptoms see an optician, it may turn out to be nothing but even then you will feel better knowing you have nothing to worry about. If it turns out to be something more sinister then you can start treatment straight away, and the treatment may save your vision or possibly your life. We had one patient I can remember who we detected the early signs of a brain tumor during a regular eye test. In her case the test saved her life!


----------

